
Covid-19 Digital Rights Tracker - severine
https://www.top10vpn.com/news/surveillance/covid-19-digital-rights-tracker/
======
AshamedCaptain
The virus may come and go, but any of these draconian responses are here to
say. You know the drill.

~~~
kyuudou
But, 9/11? Oh wait, you don't remember that... Covid-19!! Covid-19!! Fear,
citizen, fear!

------
oliv__
Sidenote but navigation on this site feels incredibly snappy and user
friendly. Wondering what the tech stack is. Anyone know if this site is
server-side rendered or full on static?

~~~
sudosushi
Seems to be pretty static. But built with react, next.js, webpack, http/2,
vanish caching, and some apollo js.

~~~
inetknght
Maybe it uses javascript, but the site works _great_ without it.

